# Should You Compose Trailer Music?



## Desire Inspires (Aug 30, 2017)

I say yes.

I don't care how good or bad you are. You are never going to get to a higher level if you never take the risk.

You have to get courageous and get to work. That is how Rock & Roll, Hip Hop, EDM, etc evolved.

Just do the work and forget about if you sound bad. If you sound bad, put out bad music and continuously work to get better. How can you get better if you never release anything and don't get feedback?

Also, Trailer Music changes. The crap you make today could be the "sound" of tomorrow. You have to hustle and work and struggle and sacrifice to get to the glory. Just do it already!


----------



## dannymc (Aug 31, 2017)

i think the main point that Jesse was trying to get across is that the trailer composers he knows are very specialized and focus trickly on trailer music only because its such a competitive and involving section of the music industry . its high risk too as there is very rarely back end in trailer. so lets say you write 5 great trailer tracks and they get signed to a great trailer library there is nothing to say that any of those tracks will get picked up for a license any time soon. so basically you're just sitting with your fingers crossed hoping something will land eventually. it might take years. 

i dont know Jesse's music but i have an idea that he write for tv, reality shows etc. so he's seeing back end every quarter so much so that he can make a full time living. i think only the top trailer composers out there can say the same thing. 

Danny


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 31, 2017)

The thing about "competition" is that it is nonsense.

Competition is for losers. You have to work to dominate, not compete. If you are competing, you are not winning. Those who dominate force others to compete for the scraps.

People get so worried about what the next guy is doing and stop working to be great themselves. Don't compete, dominate!


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 1, 2017)

I see "epic trailer music" in the 2010s as a bit like 12 bar rock blues in the 60s (not that I was alive to know). Everyone wants to pick up a guitar and have a go. It's fun, a bit raunchy if you swing your hips right, it's accessible, looks easy...

...and for every 10,000 bedroom guitarists there's one Chuck Berry... and one Status Quo. For every Johnny B Goode there are 30,000 tracks that will never see their "intended" use.

But that's OK. 

What I find a little annoying is that, in the past, people would play their sh*t pub rock in public, the songs might have been terrible, the sound might have been ghastly, but at least there were drinks, people to talk to, even members of the opposite sex, it was funny. But now, it's 20 seconds on a Soundcloud link, skip forward and forget, and typing in a vacuum to strangers.

"Forget", that's interesting. Always been a weakness of average blues for me: the form overshadows the piece. I think if you are going to make "epic" get ready to be forgotten. The chances are...


----------



## mouse (Sep 1, 2017)

No. Or yes. Maybe.


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Sep 1, 2017)

Absolutely not. Everyone should stop writing trailer music... all of you. Get out of my way!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Sep 2, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I think if you are going to make "epic" get ready to be forgotten. The chances are...



Not a bad thing at all. Either it will work or it will not. You have to try!


----------

